# My New Taurus PT145 Pics



## ArmyCop (May 7, 2006)

Haven't been to the range yet - might take a week or two. Here's link to pic's on an Album I made at Kodakgallery:

http://www.kodakgallery.com/ViewSlideshow.action?&collidparam=10853361409.175113692309.1254323040621


----------



## thelonerang3r (Jul 30, 2009)

Man, those are pretty. Mine's a little finicky with the ammo though. Let us know what happens when you get out to "play" with your new toy


----------

